# my 7 year old's Evil Dead Ash costume



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

I made my son this Evil Dead costume, he wore it today to Halloween Day at camp, 2 of the counselors knew what he was right away and had a big laugh. None of the kids got it. The chainsaw arm is a modified toy that runs on batteries and makes a convincing motor sound when activated. The wooden boomstick is in a sheath on his back. 

Its fun to be a dad.


----------



## OctoberDream (Aug 7, 2011)

I love it!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

He's selling it too! Nice job!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Next he'll be running his own haunted house out of your garage !!


----------



## Deaths Reach (Aug 7, 2009)

Awesome job on the costume!


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Great costume!


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)

thanks, guys, he loves the costume. He's also becoming quite the young haunter.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

haha. nice


----------



## kevin242 (Aug 30, 2005)




----------



## broevil (Jun 23, 2011)

That's pretty fantastic!


----------



## DexterSinister (Aug 13, 2011)

Very cool. My only suggestion would be a big chin latex prosthetic.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Very cool and great pics!


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Surprised that no one else has said it yet, so: _"Hail to the king, baby."_ 

Costume looks great.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love it Great job, kevin242.


----------



## spook kitty (Aug 9, 2012)

Got to admit the kid's got the look. well done dad


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

OMG!!!! I love it!! I want to do this SOOO badly! 

"Listen up you primitive screwheads..."


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

How did I miss this? That's awesome!


----------



## Grimsley (Aug 14, 2010)

Hail to the king baby!


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

shop smart, shop s-mart!

couldn't resist, lol

amk


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

If that kid came to my yard, he would get SOOOOOO much candy...


----------



## The Real Joker (Sep 8, 2008)

Love it...what a great idea


----------



## HALLOWEENTOWN3110 (Aug 5, 2012)

great looking costume..love it


----------



## GodOfThunder (Aug 26, 2011)

DexterSinister said:


> Very cool. My only suggestion would be a big chin latex prosthetic.


I'm doing Ash this year....trying to figure out the chin appliance!!!

I've not had much luck with using latex and shaping it on...any ideas?


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Aug 31, 2008)

AWESOME!!! Love it! I can't wait until my daughter wants to be Carrie.


----------



## hippieman556 (Oct 13, 2007)

thats awesome


----------

